# Image non fluide



## tropezina (14 Mars 2015)

Bonjour
Je viens de m acheter un Apple TV et je constate que les films sur la T V émanant de mon MacBook Pro rétina  2.3. 16go ram que je lis avec vlc dernière mise à jour me donne des images non fluides
Mes films sont encodés en MKV
Quelqu un a t il le même problème et y a t il une solution?
Merci d avance pour votre aide


----------



## isdo (16 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai également acheté l Apple TV afin de regarder les films à partir de l'ordinateur. La meilleure solution que j'ai trouvé reste beamer. Il est certes payant mais très simple d'utilisation et ça vaut vraiment le coup pour 15€!


----------



## tropezina (17 Mars 2015)

un grand merci, je viens de faire l'achat de Beamer et plus de soucis.
Cordialement


----------

